# كنيسة مغارة الحليب



## †gomana† (28 مارس 2006)

*كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

*صور غريبة وعجيبة بس جميلة *













*بقلم: Gomana*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ينهارك يا جوجو اى الروعه دى اول مره اشوفها*


----------



## †gomana† (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسيه لمرورك الجميل يا مرمر *
*وانك بترفعى المواضيع القديمة *
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

انا زرتها عدة  مرات

مرسي ليكي على الصور الجميلة


----------



## مستر بيرو (12 ديسمبر 2006)

_* صور بجد روعه انا سمعت كتير عن المغاره دى بس اول مره اشوفها بالصور.... مجهوداتك جميله جدا يا جومانا 00 الرب يباركك  على كل شىء جميل منك*_


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي روووجة وبيرو عالمرور
ربنا معاكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميله جدا​


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي عالمرور


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

مرسي على الصور
انا كنت بهذه الكنيسة واتمنى ازورها كمان مرة
الرب يباركك


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

Thank you very much


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

اول مرة بشوفها رووووووووعه
ميرسى يا †gomana†​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

ميرررسى على الصور يا جومانه 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

*صور جميلة جدا
مرسيه ليكي​*


----------



## Ferrari (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*


روعة جداً ميرسي ليكى على الصور

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

_روعة وشكلها يغلب علية الهدوء_
_شكرا كتييير ليكى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كنيسة مغارة الحليب*

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

